# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό >  προβλημα με κλιματιστικο

## jeck

Καλημερα.Εχω ενα κλιματιστικο ,και μια δυο φορες μολις ξεκινουσε η εξω μοναδα, εριχνε την ασφαλεια.Η ασφαλεια ειναι 10 Α,και το κλιματιστικο 24αρη.Αλλες φορες ομως λειτουργει κανονικα.Να αλλαξω πρωτα ασφαλεια?

----------


## navar

> Καλημερα.Εχω ενα κλιματιστικο ,και μια δυο φορες μολις ξεκινουσε η εξω μοναδα, εριχνε την ασφαλεια.Η ασφαλεια ειναι 10 Α,και το κλιματιστικο 24αρη.Αλλες φορες ομως λειτουργει κανονικα.Να αλλαξω πρωτα ασφαλεια?


να μήν αλλάξεις καθόλου ασφάλεια , εκτός και αν βεβαιωθείς οτι το καλώδιο παροχής για το κλιματιστικό είναι 3 χ 2,5  , τότε ναί μπορείς να βάλεις μία 16Α αλλιώς το αφήνεις όπως είναι !

----------


## jeck

Το καλωδιο του κλιματιστικου ειναι 2.5, αλλα η συνδεση γινεται μεσω μπουατ,και οταν ξεκιναει πεζουν τα φωτα.Μεσα στο μπουατ τα καλωδια ειναι 1.5 σκληρα.

----------


## aris285

24αρι σε 10αρα ασφαλεια ειναι λογικο να πευτει.
ορως ειπε και ο φιλος μου ο Κωστας αν δεν ειναι 2,5αρι το καλωδιο που παει απο τον πηνακα στην μπρηζα μην βαλεις μεγαλητερη.
Μπωρεις ομως να βαλεις μια 10D

----------


## dalai

θα διαφωνισω navar !
Η ασφαλεια που συνδεει κλιματιστικα πρεπει να ειναι τυπου Κ  .To  K συμενει οτι ειναι λιγο πιο αργη, για να μην πεφτει  με την εκκινηση του κλιματιστικου (τα κλιματιστικα στην εκινηση καινε μεχρι και δεκα φορες περρισοτερο ρευμα, αλλα μονο για μισο δευτερολεπτο)  . Αν ρωτησεις σχετικα στο καταστημα θα σου δωσουν αυτο που ζητας.
Για το θεμα των ποσσων αμπερ  ασφαλεια θα παρεις αυτο εξαρτατε απο το καλωδιο (οπως ειπε ο navar). αν δεν ξερεις τι καλωδιο εχεις και δεν μπορεις να μαθεις τοτε παρε οτι ειχες και πριν (δηλαδη  10Α τυπου Κ )

----------


## jeck

γεια σαςΚαι εμενα μου φενεται η 10 μικρη αν και δεν ξερω ποσα αμπερ τραβαει το μηχανημα.Η10 D ειναι μεγαλυτερη η καλητερη?

----------


## navar

εγώ δεν ξέρω απο καμπύλες !
εγώ απλά είπα οτι δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να βάλει μεγαλύτερη σε Α αν δεν είναι κατάλληλο το καλώδιο !
για αλλαγή τύπου αλλα και  καμπύλης δεν είπα τίποτα  :Smile:

----------


## dalai

Η ασφαλεια 10Κ ειναι ασφαλεια που αντέχει υψηλά ρεύματα εκκίνησης (κυρίως για κινητήρες που ΔΕΝ εκκινούν με αστέρα τρίγωνο).
 η τυπου D δεν γνωριζω ακριβως, αλλα μαλλον και αυτη για να αντέχει υψηλά ρεύματα εκκίνησης  θα ειναι

----------


## dalai

> εγώ δεν ξέρω απο καμπύλες !
> εγώ απλά είπα οτι δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να βάλει μεγαλύτερη σε Α αν δεν είναι κατάλληλο το καλώδιο !
> για αλλαγή τύπου αλλα και  καμπύλης δεν είπα τίποτα


εγω διαφωνισα στο θεμα της αλλαγης ή οχι. ΚΑτα τα αλλα το ειπα να αναψουν λιγο τα αιματα..  :Smile: 
Υ.Γ. το ban  του κυριακου δεν τελιωσε ?

----------


## navar

> Υ.Γ. το ban  του κυριακου δεν τελιωσε ?


xaxaxaxaxaxaxaaxax τέλειωσε ,τέλειωσε !
απλά είναι και καλοκαίρι , και μιάς και είναι στον βόλο είπε να συνεχίσει το Ban-ακι απο μόνος του σε κάποια παραλία !
αν και νομίζω οτι σε κάποιο θέμα το δήλωσε οτι απαξιεί πλέον ! θα μιλάει μόνο με συγκεκριμένα άτομα σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα !

(εν ολιγεις άμα πάρει κανένα πολύμετρο ακόμα η κάνει καμία κατασκευή και θέλει να του χαιδέψουμε τα αυτάκια θα εμφανιστεί !)

----------


## jeck

Παιδες δεν υπαρχει λογος για αντιπαραθεση.Το οτι συνδεμενο στο μπουατ σε 1.5 nym , και απ το ιδιο σημειο περνει η tv, και 2 φωτιστικα απο 250w το καθενα ,και ολα αυτα σε 10 ασφαλεια, νωμιζω ειναι προβλημα!.

----------


## navar

> Παιδες δεν υπαρχει λογος για αντιπαραθεση.Το οτι συνδεμενο στο μπουατ σε 1.5 nym , και απ το ιδιο σημειο περνει η tv, και 2 φωτιστικα απο 250w το καθενα ,και ολα αυτα σε 10 ασφαλεια, νωμιζω ειναι προβλημα!.


ναι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα αλλα το μόνο που μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις είναι το να αλλάξης ασφάλεια αλλα με ονομαστική ίδια τιμή , αλλα με άλλη καμπύλη για να αντέχει το ρεύμα εκκίνησης !
σε καμία περίπτωση όμως ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ασφάλεια με το 1,5 καλώδιο ! 

ΥΓ:δεν έχουμε καμία αντιπαράθεση ωρέ , απλά πειραζόμαστε  :Smile:

----------


## jeck

ok!Αυτο θα κανω που ειναι και ευκολο.Θα δω πως παει και θα σας ενημαρωσω.

----------


## picdev

το κλιματιστικό είναι ΄μόνο του πάνω στην 10Α ασφάλεια έτσι?
και εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με διάδρομο έριχνε την ασφάλεια στην εκίνηση και έβαλα αυτή που λένε παραπάνω, αλλά το 24άρι μεγάλο μου φαίνεται για 10αρα ασφάλεια

----------


## aris285

Aν και νομιζω 16αρα κανει για 1,5αρι καλωδιο αλλα δεν σου πρωτηνω να την βαλεις.

----------


## jeck

Το κλιματιστικο ειναι σε 1.5 καλωδιο ,και η 10 ασφαλεια βλεπει 2 φωτιστικα [500w] και tv 40 αρα.

----------


## navar

> Aν και νομιζω 16αρα κανει για 1,5αρι καλωδιο αλλα δεν σου πρωτηνω να την βαλεις.


σχετικά είναι όλα....καλά είναι να μήν το ρισκάρει , ας δοκιμάσει την 10Α με άλλη καμπύλη !
εκτός και ΑΝ και μονό αν 
το 2.5 καλώδιο φτάνει στο κουτί στον τοίχο , και απο εκεί φεύγει ενα 3χ1,5 προς τηλεόραση και λοιπές πρίζες , και άλλο ένα 3χ1,5 για το κλιματιστικό !
αν είναι έτσι , τότε βάλε και 16Α δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα !

----------


## picdev

Υπάρχει κάποιο πίνακας με το πάχος των αγωγών και τα Α?
φίλος μου έιπε οτι άλλαξαν οι κανονισμοί και έγιναν πιο ελαστικoi πάνω στο πάχος των καλωδίων

ένα 24αρι δεν είναι 2500watt?

----------


## navar

> ένα 24αρι δεν είναι 2500watt?


βασικά είναι 24,000btu, σε watt όλα είναι σχετικά με την κλάσση του κλπ κλπ

----------


## picdev

το TOYOTOMI να είναι 2000watt κλάσης Α, και είναι 22.000btu
http://www.euragora.gr/index.php?pag...chk=1&Itemid=1

----------


## dalai

κοιταξε γιατι κουραζεις και εσυ το μυαλο μονος σου. Εφοσον σου εχει δουλεψει κανονικα για ωρες κατα το παρελθον ,με την 10αρα ασφαλεια και με την υπαρχουσα καλωδιωση ,συμαινει οτι το καλωδιο σου αντεχει . Αυτο που εχει προβλημα ειναι τη 10αρα ασφαλεια στην εκκινηση . Αλλαξε την με  10Κ  και τελος!

----------


## picdev

η τελευταίοι κανονισμοί είναι του ΕΛΟΤ το HD384?
σε πιο κεφάλαιο μπορώ να δω το πάχος και το ρεύμα?

..........
βρήκα τον πίνακα αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να επιλέξω απο τον πίνακα της μόνωσης,
να υποθέσω 
*Μονω΅ένοι αγωγοί * και *εντοιχισμένο*? για εγκατάσταση σπιτιού?

----------


## selectronic

Ρε παιδιά γιατί μπλέκεστε με καμπύλες ασφαλειών κτλ?

*Το θέμα είναι απλό, ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει γραμμή για AC*, το σύνδεσε σε απλή πρίζα και πέφτει η ασφάλεια. Γιατί τον μπλέκετε με διάφορες ασφάλειες, δεν γίνετε να τραβήξεις 12A από γραμμή με 10άρα ασφάλεια, ασχέτως καμπύλης.


  Για εμένα ο φίλος πρέπει να φωνάξει έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να του περάσει μια γραμμή από τον πίνακα στο AC.

----------


## FILMAN

Βρεεεεεεεεεε!

Άλλαξε την ασφάλεια με μια D10 (είναι πιο "σκληρή" από την Κ10) και σιγά μην έχεις πρόβλημα. Πάντως αν η ασφάλεια που ήδη έχεις είναι Β ή L, μη βάλεις κατευθείαν D ή Κ, βάλε C.

Στα καλώδια των 1.5mm^2 *ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ 16Α.

*Αν ξεκινάει καλώδιο 2.5 και μετά συνεχίζουν δυο 1.5, πάλι δεν επιτρέπεται να μπει ασφάλεια 16Α.Και ναι, από μια ασφάλεια 10Α *μπορείς* να τραβάς 12Α (εκτός αν είναι Κ ή Ζ).

----------


## JOUN

Σε σεμιναριο που παρεβρεθηκα προχθες μας πληροφορησαν οτι η καμπυλη D εχει καταργηθει και υπαρχει πλεον μονο η Κ.
Δεν το εχω διασταυρωσει,απλως το μεταφερω.(Εχω παντως περιπου ενα κουτι D16 οποτε ξερω οτι υπαρχουν..)

----------


## FILMAN

Πάντως ο κατάλογος της hager, της legrand και της schneider έχει. Απλώς μάλλον δεν τις φέρνουν, πρέπει να τις παραγγείλεις. Κάποτε που έψαχνα μια D10 για την ίδια δουλειά - κοίτα σύμπτωση - βρήκα ετοιμοπαράδοτη μόνο στον Καυκά στη Γλυφάδα. Της Merlin Gerin.

----------


## JOUN

Προφανως και τις εχουν αφου οι καταλογοι βγηκαν πριν καιρο..Τωρα εμαθα οτι καταργηθηκαν,θα δουμε εν καιρω.
Και εγω για Merlin Gerin D16 λεω οτι εχω..(Πανακριβες, δεν θυμαμαι τωρα τιμη αλλα θυμαμαι οτι πονεσαν..)

----------


## FILMAN

Να σου πω την αλήθεια τιμή δεν θυμάμαι. Αλλά αν πάρεις παράδειγμα από τη hager που βγάζει D μόνο στα 10kA ενώ C βγάζει από τα 3kA, μάλλον τα kA πληρώνεις και όχι την καμπύλη... Ίσα - ίσα που οι σκληρές καμπύλες θέλουν λιγότερες σπείρες στο μαγνητικό - άρα θα φτιάχνονται πιο εύκολα, και θα είναι φτηνότερες - λιγότερος χαλκός γαρ...

----------


## selectronic

> ...Και ναι, από μια ασφάλεια 10Α *μπορείς* να τραβάς 12Α...


  FILMAN προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες καλά ή δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά εγώ. Δεν εννοώ να τραβήξεις  12A peak, εννοώ συνεχόμενα. Είναι δυνατόν να παίξει 24.000 btu A/C (~2,5KW) με 10άρα ασφάλεια?

  Και πες ότι αυτό το A/C για τον χψ λόγο τραβάει 9,5A, ξέρεις πιστεύω τι γίνεται αν τραβήξεις ρεύμα στο όριο της ασφάλειας για λίγη ώρα… Το έλασμα που έχει η ασφάλεια μέσα γίνετε «ζελές» από την θερμοκρασία και η ασφάλεια πέφτει και δεν ξανασηκώνεται αν δεν περάσει ώρα να κρυώσει.

    Και για όσους είναι ηλεκτρολόγοι, αν εσάς σαν ζητούσαν γραμμή για 24άρι A/C θα λέγατε «δεν πειράζει, θα το ενώσουμε εδώ που έχει 1,5mm με 10Α ασφάλεια» (*και* φωτισμό επάνω). Γι αυτό λέω ότι θέλει να περαστεί γραμμή για το A/C.

----------


## FILMAN

> FILMAN προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες καλά ή δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά εγώ. Δεν εννοώ να τραβήξεις  12A peak, εννοώ συνεχόμενα. Είναι δυνατόν να παίξει 24.000 btu A/C (~2,5KW) με 10άρα ασφάλεια?
> 
> (Αυτό ακριβώς κατάλαβα, και αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ. Αν δεις τα θερμικά όρια των καμπυλών B- C- D θα δεις ότι το όριο θερμικής διακοπής είναι 1.13 - 1.45 * Ιον. Δηλαδή αν η ασφάλεια είναι 10Α:
> α) δεν πρόκειται να πέσει ποτέ αν τραβάς συνεχώς το πολύ 11.3Α, ενώ
> β) είναι πιθανό επίσης να μην πέσει ποτέ αν τραβάς συνεχώς το πολύ 14.5Α.
> Φυσικά αυτά είναι τα δυο άκρα - αν όμως προσέξεις θα δεις ότι τα 12Α απέχουν μόνο 0.7Α από το κάτω άκρο ενώ απέχουν 2.5Α από το πάνω άκρο... Με την προϋπόθεση λοιπόν ότι δεν είσαι πολύ γκαντέμης ώστε να έχεις στα χέρια σου μια ασφάλεια που να κόβει πραγματικά στο κάτω όριο, ναι, μπορείς να τραβάς συνεχώς 12Α χωρίς να πέσει ποτέ.
> Επίσης 2500W / 230V = 10.8Α, όχι 12Α! Τα 10.8Α είναι λιγότερα από τα 11.3Α! )
> 
>   Και πες ότι αυτό το A/C για τον χψ λόγο τραβάει 9,5A, ξέρεις πιστεύω τι γίνεται αν τραβήξεις ρεύμα στο όριο της ασφάλειας για λίγη ώρα… Το έλασμα που έχει η ασφάλεια μέσα γίνετε «ζελές» από την θερμοκρασία και η ασφάλεια πέφτει και δεν ξανασηκώνεται αν δεν περάσει ώρα να κρυώσει.
> ...


Όχι, πιθανότατα θα έβαζαν γραμμή 2.5. Εδώ όμως η γραμμή ήδη υπάρχει και δυστυχώς είναι 1.5. Κατά συνέπεια οι όποιες λύσεις πρέπει να βασίζονται και στα δεδομένα. Λύσεις του στυλ: "Κάηκε η λάμπα; Κατεδάφισε το σπίτι και ξαναφτιάξε το από την αρχή", νομίζω δεν είναι και οι προτιμότερες!

----------


## selectronic

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω μετρήσει ποτέ τα Α που ζεσταίνουν την ασφάλεια τόσο ώστε να μην ξανασηκώνετε, στο περίπου το είπα το 9,5

  Και όσο για το "Κάηκε η λάμπα; Κατεδάφισε το σπίτι και ξαναφτιάξε το από την αρχή" συμφωνώ αλλά με όρια. Αν ήθελε να βάλει θερμοσίφωνα εκεί? Και δεν είναι τόσο τρομερό ένα ΝΥΜ 3x2,5mm(ανάλογα και με την διαδρομή, μπορεί να είναι και τρελή μανούρα). Σε όλα τα παλιά σπίτια που δεν είχαν πρίζες A/C έτσι βάλανε.

Μήπως να δούμε μέχρι που φτάνει το 2,5mm στα κουτιά? Αν ξεκινάει από τον πίνακα και φτάνει 2 μέτρα από την πρίζα του A/C, δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να το πας μέχρι τέρμα. Θα έχει ένωση με καπς βέβαια αλλά μην τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας.

Τώρα για το να παίξει με 10άρα ασφάλεια όπως είναι τι να πω, αν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι το βλέπετε ΟΚ πάω πάσω, ίσως να κάνω εγώ το λάθος. Εγώ δεν θα το πρότεινα πάντως. 

ΥΓ
Το A/C μπήκε τώρα ή υπήρχε από πριν? Δεν το έχω καταλάβει στα σίγουρα αυτό…

----------


## antonis_p

Το έχετε καλύψει πλήρως αλλά να πω και εγώ την ######## μου.

Ο άνθρωπος έχει βάλει ένα 24κ btu σε γραμμή που θεωρητικά δεν το σηκώνει, στην εκκίνηση υποτίθεται πως θέλει 15-16 amperes.
Προφανώς στην ίδια γραμμή κάτι ακόμα θα υπάρχει.

Νομίζω πως η αλλαγή καλωδίου από τον πίνακα ή η τοποθέτηση νέου είναι μονόδρομος.
Μήπως σε κάποια πτώση τάσεως - πέρα από αυτή που θα δημιουργείται στην εκκίνηση λόγω καλωδίου - θα πάρει τον συμπιεστή στο χέρι;

----------


## FILMAN

> Το έχετε καλύψει πλήρως αλλά να πω και εγώ την ######## μου.
> 
> Ο άνθρωπος έχει βάλει ένα 24κ btu σε γραμμή που θεωρητικά δεν το σηκώνει, 
> 
> (Από πού προκύπτει αυτό; Αφού ακόμα και τώρα ΔΕΝ πέφτει ΠΑΝΤΑ η ασφάλεια! )
> 
> στην εκκίνηση υποτίθεται πως θέλει 15-16 amperes.
> 
> (Μάλλον πολύ περισσότερα. Αλλά το κλειδί βρίσκεται ακριβώς στη λέξη "εκκίνηση")
> ...


Ίσα - ίσα που θα ξεκουράζεται ο συμπιεστής, αφού το ρεύμα εκκινήσεως θα είναι μειωμένο.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ίσα - ίσα που θα ξεκουράζεται ο συμπιεστής, αφού το ρεύμα εκκινήσεως θα είναι μειωμένο.


πες πως κάνεις πλάκα.

----------


## FILMAN

Φυσικά και δεν κάνω. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις συγκεκριμένα γιατί πιστεύεις πως δεν είναι έτσι;

----------


## antonis_p

> Φυσικά και δεν κάνω. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις συγκεκριμένα γιατί πιστεύεις πως δεν είναι έτσι;


Το AC έχει κάποιο ρεύμα εκκίνησης και κάποιο λειτουργίας. Αν το ρεύμα που θα το τροφοδοτήσεις δεν του φτάνει, δεν θα μπορέσει να εκκινήσει, θα τραβήξει προς στιγμή τα αντερά του (όπως κάθε μοτέρ που αδυνατεί να εκκινήσει) και θα κόψει το θερμικό του.

Στο σημείο που συνδέεται η ηλεκτρική παροχή μπορεί ο φίλος να δει τί διατομής καλώδια έχει ο κατασκευαστής. Πιθανολογώ πως είναι χοντρότερα από το 3x1,5 που έρχεται στην πρίζα, προφανώς 3x2,5. Έχουμε λοιπόν μία συσκευή που ο κατασκευαστής την τροφοδοτεί με 3x2,5 και αναρωτιόμαστε με τί να την τροφοδοτήσουμε!

----------


## yanis

> Το έχετε καλύψει πλήρως αλλά να πω και εγώ την ######## μου.
> 
> Ο άνθρωπος έχει βάλει ένα 24κ btu σε γραμμή που θεωρητικά δεν το σηκώνει, στην εκκίνηση υποτίθεται πως θέλει 15-16 amperes.
> Προφανώς στην ίδια γραμμή κάτι ακόμα θα υπάρχει.
> 
> Νομίζω πως η αλλαγή καλωδίου από τον πίνακα ή η τοποθέτηση νέου είναι μονόδρομος.
> Μήπως σε κάποια πτώση τάσεως - πέρα από αυτή που θα δημιουργείται στην εκκίνηση λόγω καλωδίου - θα πάρει τον συμπιεστή στο χέρι;


 συμφωνω....

----------


## FILMAN

Κι εγώ διαφωνώ...




> Το AC έχει κάποιο ρεύμα εκκίνησης και κάποιο λειτουργίας. Αν το ρεύμα που θα το τροφοδοτήσεις δεν του φτάνει, δεν θα μπορέσει να εκκινήσει, θα τραβήξει προς στιγμή τα αντερά του (όπως κάθε μοτέρ που αδυνατεί να εκκινήσει) και θα κόψει το θερμικό του.
> 
> (Λάθος. Αν το ρεύμα εκκινήσεως περιοριστεί λόγω του ότι το καλώδιο είναι λεπτό, απλώς το μοτέρ θα ξεκινήσει πιο ομαλά. Φυσικά κατά την εκκίνηση θα υπάρχει πτώση τάσεως στο άκρο της γραμμής. Έτσι αν υπάρχει εκεί κάποιο π.χ. φωτιστικό, κατά την εκκίνηση του συμπιεστή η φωτεινότητα της λάμπας θα κάνει μια βύθιση.
> Αυτό που λες για την εκκίνηση των κινητήρων είναι τελείως λάθος. Ξέρεις πώς γίνεται η εκκίνηση μεγάλης ισχύος κινητήρων; Γιατί μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω πως δεν γίνεται σηκώνοντας απλώς έναν διακόπτη που τους ενώνει με την παροχή! )
> 
> Στο σημείο που συνδέεται η ηλεκτρική παροχή μπορεί ο φίλος να δει τί διατομής καλώδια έχει ο κατασκευαστής. Πιθανολογώ πως είναι χοντρότερα από το 3x1,5 που έρχεται στην πρίζα, προφανώς 3x2,5. Έχουμε λοιπόν μία συσκευή που ο κατασκευαστής την τροφοδοτεί με 3x2,5 και αναρωτιόμαστε με τί να την τροφοδοτήσουμε!


Μπορεί πράγματι το καλώδιο του μηχανήματος να είναι 3 Χ 2.5. Δεν αναρωτιόμαστε με τί να το τροφοδοτήσουμε - υπάρχει ήδη περασμένο καλώδιο 1.5. Το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι: Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το υπάρχον καλώδιο ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αλλαχθεί με πιο χοντρό;
Η απάντηση είναι η εξής: Όχι, δεν χρειάζεται να αλλαχθεί. Μια ασφάλεια D10Α (που προορίζεται για την προστασία καλωδίων 1.5 και όχι 2.5) πιθανότατα θα λύσει το πρόβλημα. Αν υπήρχε καλώδιο 2.5 θα ήταν καλό. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## antonis_p

> (Λάθος. Αν το ρεύμα εκκινήσεως περιοριστεί λόγω του ότι το καλώδιο είναι λεπτό, απλώς το μοτέρ θα ξεκινήσει πιο ομαλά. Φυσικά κατά την εκκίνηση θα υπάρχει πτώση τάσεως στο άκρο της γραμμής. Έτσι αν υπάρχει εκεί κάποιο π.χ. φωτιστικό, κατά την εκκίνηση του συμπιεστή η φωτεινότητα της λάμπας θα κάνει μια βύθιση.
> Αυτό που λες για την εκκίνηση των κινητήρων είναι τελείως λάθος. Ξέρεις πώς γίνεται η εκκίνηση μεγάλης ισχύος κινητήρων; Γιατί μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω πως δεν γίνεται σηκώνοντας απλώς έναν διακόπτη που τους ενώνει με την παροχή! )


Βρε καλέ μου άνθρωπε δεν έχουμε ένα μεγάλης ισχύος κινητήρα αλλά ένα μονοφασικό κινητήρα ενός όχι inverter κλιματιστικού. Σε αυτά τα κλιματιστικά οι κατασκευαστές θέλουν 3x2,5 παροχή και 20Α ασφάλεια.

http://www.buyweb.gr/index.php?target=products&product_id=38831

Και εσύ του λες να αφήσει το καλώδιο όπως είναι και να αλλάξει με μία "αναίσθητη" ασφάλεια. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## FILMAN

> Βρε καλέ μου άνθρωπε δεν έχουμε ένα μεγάλης ισχύος κινητήρα αλλά ένα μονοφασικό κινητήρα ενός όχι inverter κλιματιστικού. 
> 
> (Η αναφορά μου στους μεγάλους κινητήρες είχε να κάνει με αυτό που είπες ότι ένας κινητήρας μπορεί να πάθει ζημιά αν δεν τον αφήσουμε να τραβήξει όσο ρεύμα εκκινήσεως θέλει. Δεν αποτελούσε κάποια πρόταση για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με το κλιματιστικό.)
> 
> Σε αυτά τα κλιματιστικά οι κατασκευαστές θέλουν 3x2,5 παροχή και 20Α ασφάλεια.
> 
> (Μια και σου φαίνεται λοιπόν σωστό αυτό, για πες μου πώς συμβιβάζεται η 20Α ασφάλεια με το καλώδιο των 2.5, εφόσον τα καλώδια αυτά πρέπει να συνεργάζονται με ασφάλειες το πολύ 16Α; Άρα 2 τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν: Ή ο κατασκευαστής κάνει λάθος και η ασφάλεια *μπορεί* να είναι κάτω από 20Α, ή ο κατασκευαστής κάνει λάθος και το καλώδιο πρέπει να είναι παραπάνω από 2.5. Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις λοιπόν ο κατασκευαστής κάνει κάποιο λάθος. Να πούμε εδώ πάντως ότι αν στη γραμμή αυτή συνδέεται μόνο το κλιματιστικό και τίποτα άλλο, επιτρέπεται η χρήση λίγο μεγαλύτερων από 16Α ασφαλειών - ακόμα και αν το καλώδιο είναι 2.5 - με την προϋπόθεση ότι μέσα στη συσκευή υπάρχει θερμικό με ονομαστικό ρεύμα της τάξης των 16Α. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η ασφάλεια προστατεύει το καλώδιο *μόνο από βραχυκύκλωμα* και *όχι από υπερφόρτωση*, η οποία όμως δεν μπορεί να προέλθει από άλλες συσκευές αφού μόνο το A/C υπάρχει, και επίσης δεν μπορεί να προέλθει από το ίδιο το A/C εφόσον αυτό περιλαμβάνει θερμικό. Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να συμβεί ποτέ. Από την άλλη, μήπως ο κατασκευαστής προτείνει κάποια καμπύλη για την ασφάλεια των 20Α που συνιστά; Στο λινκ που έβαλες δεν είδα τίποτα τέτοιο. Μήπως λοιπόν συνιστά την 20Α απλώς για να μην πέσει ακόμα και αν κάποιος βάλει μια L20Α ή μια Β20Α; Πόσο καλύτερο είναι πράγματι να μπει μια ασφάλεια με την κατάλληλη καμπύλη και μικρό ονομαστικό ρεύμα! )
> 
> http://www.buyweb.gr/index.php?targe...oduct_id=38831
> ...


Μάλιστα. Πιστεύω πως με τα συγκεκριμένα δεδομένα είναι η καλύτερη λύση. Κι εγώ στη θέση του αυτό θα έκανα. Θα έχει ένα κλιματιστικό που θα δουλεύει κανονικά, το ίδιο και τα άλλα φορτία που είναι στη γραμμή, επίσης θα έχει μια ασφάλεια που δεν θα πέφτει όταν δεν πρέπει (όπως του συμβαίνει τώρα), και η οποία θα εξακολουθεί να προστατεύει κατάλληλα τα υπάρχοντα καλώδια των 1.5, χωρίς να μπει στη φασαρία αλλαγής των καλωδίων. Ε, λοιπόν δεν βλέπω πού είναι το κακό!

----------


## yanis

το κλιματιστικο εαν θα ειναι ανοιχτο για 2-3 ωρες συνεχομενα? δεν θα εχει προβλημα? οκ δε θα εχει....
μετα απο ενα χρονο? (και πολυ λεω) παλι δε θα εχει προβλημα?
οι γραμμες του σπιτιου και οι ασφαλειες δεν υπαρχουν για να δουλευουν οριακα,
Πέτρο εδωσες αρκετα λεφτα για το κλιματιστικο, καλυτερα να προστατεψεις το κλιματιστικο. και εαν εμεις κανουμε λαθος τοτε σιγουρα δε κανουν λαθος οι της κατασκευαστικης εταιριας...

----------


## aris285

Να πω και εγω οτι εχω δει κλιματιστικο 24αρι inverter με καλωδιο 1,5αρι (απο την μπριζα στην μοναδα) και μετα απο μιση ωρα λειτουργειας το καλωδιο ηταν ζεστο, οχι πολυ αλλα ηταν.
το manual ελεγεγε οτι χριαζεται 2,5αρι.

----------


## FILMAN

> το κλιματιστικο εαν θα ειναι ανοιχτο για 2-3 ωρες συνεχομενα? δεν θα εχει προβλημα? οκ δε θα εχει....
> 
> (Όχι, δεν θα έχει.)
> 
> μετα απο ενα χρονο? (και πολυ λεω) παλι δε θα εχει προβλημα?
> 
> (Όχι δεν θα έχει. Το πάχος του καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας δεν επηρεάζει τα εσωτερικά εξαρτήματα του μηχανήματος - έλεος! )
> 
> οι γραμμες του σπιτιου και οι ασφαλειες δεν υπαρχουν για να δουλευουν οριακα,
> ...


Με τη μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια θα το προστατέψει καλύτερα από ότι με τη μικρότερη; Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν το έπιασα...

----------


## FILMAN

> Να πω και εγω οτι εχω δει κλιματιστικο 24αρι inverter με καλωδιο 1,5αρι (απο την μπριζα στην μοναδα) και μετα απο μιση ωρα λειτουργειας το καλωδιο ηταν ζεστο, οχι πολυ αλλα ηταν.
> το manual ελεγεγε οτι χριαζεται 2,5αρι.


Και ποιος σας είπε ότι το όριο χρήσης ενός καλωδίου είναι οι 20 ή 30 βαθμοί; Το ΡVC της μόνωσης αντέχει ως 105 βαθμούς. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και αν το καλώδιο φτάσει τους 60 βαθμούς (σε αυτή τη θερμοκρασία δεν ακουμπιέται με το χέρι) έχει άλλους ...45 ακόμα περιθώριο! Καλά, εντάξει, δεν είπαμε να φτάσουμε ως εκεί, αλλά το γεγονός ότι ήταν λίγο ζεστό όπως είπες ήταν *απόλυτα φυσιολογικό και ακίνδυνο*!

----------


## yanis

φιλλιπος: Όχι δεν θα έχει. Το πάχος του καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας δεν επηρεάζει τα εσωτερικά εξαρτήματα του μηχανήματος - έλεος! )
οι συνεχεις διακοπες ρευματος λογω ασφαλειας το επηρεαζουν... και αυτο θα φανει μετα απο καποιο διαστημα...  και τοτε θα ζητας ελεος απο την εταιρια )

*οι γραμμες του σπιτιου και οι ασφαλειες δεν υπαρχουν για να δουλευουν οριακα,*
(Λάθος. Αυτό ακριβώς κάνουν οι ασφάλειες. Επιτρέπουν τη χρήση των καλωδίων ως ένα όριο που θεωρείται ασφαλές.)
και μετα πεφτει η ασφαλεια... 
η ασφαλεια εχει ενα λογο υπαρξης, να μην επιτρεπει να ξεπερασει καποιο οριο το ρευμα. το οριο το βαζεις εσυ ξεροντας τα φορτια...
και στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση το οριο των 10Α δεν αρκει...

----------


## FILMAN

1) Όχι. Με την ασφάλεια που του λέμε να βάλει ΔΕΝ θα έχει διακοπές αφού η ασφάλεια αυτή ΔΕΝ θα πέφτει!

2) Όχι. Η ασφάλεια δεν περιορίζει *το ρεύμα*, αλλά *το χρόνο* που περνάει το ρεύμα... Δεν υπάρχει όριο των 10Α για ασφάλειες των 10Α... Μπορείς ωραιότατα να τραβήξεις 20Α για 1sec, 40Α για 0.5 sec, κ.λ.π.... Χωρίς να πέσει η ασφάλεια βέβαια, ούτε να ζεσταθούν τα καλώδια...

----------


## yanis

ναι αλλα το κλιματιστικο και οι υπολοιπες συσκευες δε θα λειτουργουν για 1sec...
και η ασφαλεια μπορει να μην πεφτει καθε λεπτο αλλα σιγουρα θα πεφτει ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα...

----------


## picdev

παιδιά συγγνώμη για το λίγο offtopic αλλα με βάση το κανονισμό, σε καλώδιο 1.5mm , σε ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση σπιτιού δεν μπορεί να μπεί ασφάλεια 14Α?
βλέπω οτι για καλώδια με EPR ή XLPE επιτρέπεται μέχρι και και 17.5Α

----------

